# PRP 27(a) Critical Skills proof



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I am applying under 27(a). I am a quota work permit holder and have scheduled an appointment for 6 Nov 2016. 

In the checklist for PRP it says 'Proof that the applicant falls under critical skills category as per prescribed list'.

Please could someone let me know what documents can I submit to show that I fall under critical skills? Is this document mandatory as Quota permit holders did not have to submit this document. I fall under Database specialist.

Can I provide letters from my company to confirm that I am working on database related projects?

Please help.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying under 27(a). I am a quota work permit holder and have scheduled an appointment for 6 Nov 2016.
> 
> ...


you need to register with the correct board for your critical skill and they will provide the letter. For IT you will need to register with the IITPSA

https://www.iitpsa.org.za/critical-skills-visa/

This process takes 6 weeks.

Letters from employers will not suffice


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

chris_mave said:


> you need to register with the correct board for your critical skill and they will provide the letter. For IT you will need to register with the IITPSA
> 
> https://www.iitpsa.org.za/critical-skills-visa/
> 
> ...


Thank you Chris. Is the Critical skills letter mandatory for quota work permit applicants as well?

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Thank you Chris. Is the Critical skills letter mandatory for quota work permit applicants as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


The requirements do not change based on the visa type you currently hold


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

chris_mave said:


> The requirements do not change based on the visa type you currently hold


Thanks Chris.

The reason I asked is because my friend applied for PR early this year and he was not asked to submit critical skils letter.


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> The reason I asked is because my friend applied for PR early this year and he was not asked to submit critical skils letter.


Oh sorry - Im not sure about 27a - i thought it was a 27b - for PR based on critical skills.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

chris_mave said:


> Oh sorry - Im not sure about 27a - i thought it was a 27b - for PR based on critical skills.


Thank you Chris. I do not have critical skills confirmation letter but will go ahead with application. 

If they do not accept then I have to request for refund.

Regards,
gAnjedi!


----------

